# Rabbit cage sizing and RSPCA



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could anyone give me an idea how seriously the RSPCA would take a complaint about a rabbit being kept in a tiny indoor cage more suitable for a hamster than a rabbit.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

does it have food and water?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> does it have food and water?


As far as I know it does, but its really cramped


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They would in my rspca centre-worth give a shot-call your local centre and tell them about situation!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

then by law theres nothing they can do, there are no laws regarding cage sizing.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> then by law theres nothing they can do, there are no laws regarding cage sizing.


Im not sure how good our local RSPCA are so Im not sure they would take action, but I was thinking that maybe they would do something based on the lack of 'freedom to express normal behaviour' which is one of the five welfare needs.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you could always ring and say you dont think its being fed, and they may go round, and they MAY give some advice re acomidation


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

A few years ago I reported someone that kept their rabbit on a communal flat walk way, I chatted with the owner who told me he had poo all over his bum, I then helped wash this off only for the skin on his testicals to split open. I told the owner he needed to go to the vets and she said she would make an appointment for the Tuesday after the bank holiday. So I called the RSPCA and explained that he needed emergency treatment because of fly strike. Shortly after I got a call to say they visited the owner twice made sure he went to the vets and gave advice on changing his diet. They are not completely useless, I think it's down to the local officer if they have the time to visit. I would report them so its at least in file and then drop some of the RWAF leaflets around


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hope this is any use to you , i hate to see rabbits shut up in a small poky box hutch  i think they can only advise.

http://www.rspca.org.uk/ImageLocator/LocateAsset?asset=document&assetId=1232725725160&mode=prd


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

awww poor bun... it never ceases to amaze me how people look at a rabbit and think hamster... no idea why.

My 3 dont even like doors in the house being closed, I cant imagine how they would react to ever being in a cage, even for a second.


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> then by law theres nothing they can do, there are no laws regarding cage sizing.


Are you sure about that?

Not regarding sizes of cages or hutches but I would assume that it's a breach of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 or the Welfare of Farmed Animals (England) Regulations 2007? If the animal is not in the right living conditions (which from the sounds of it, clearly isn't) and clearly distressed as a result. Under Section 9 - The owner has the responsibility to provide the correct environment for the animal.

Here is the link to DEFRAS Recommendations Rabbits: Code of Recommendations for the Welfare of Livestock (PB0080) - Housing

I mean, don't get me wrong, I know lots of cases where the RSPCA simply ignore if the visit wouldn't benefit them in the long term. You can always call DEFRA or any other Animal Welfare officer for that matter. Good luck!


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

This is one area that really annoys me when people put animals in cages that are far too small for them. 

The trouble is the Rspca cage measurements are just guidelines but imo it should be inforced.

Contact the rspca and say you think they are being neglected, hopefully they will visit and will hopefully talk them into providing better accommodation for their rabbit.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

As some breeders keep them in 2x2foot boxes then I doubt a small cage would be an RSPCA issue as Lil miss says. Lack of food n water and living in filth then maybe a response would be auctioned, but not small accommodation. Even though rabbits can develop skeletal problems if not allowed enough space. In addition as far as I am aware from one local RSPCA branch they do not themselves get involved in cruelty cases, they just rehome. Any cruelty cases should be reported to the main RSPCA. Or at least that's what they say on their Facebook page.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Mark Walden said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Not regarding sizes of cages or hutches but I would assume that it's a breach of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 or the Welfare of Farmed Animals (England) Regulations 2007? If the animal is not in the right living conditions (which from the sounds of it, clearly isn't) and clearly distressed as a result. Under Section 9 - The owner has the responsibility to provide the correct environment for the animal.
> 
> ...


a pet rabbit is not a farmed animal....

all the RSCPA can do is ADVISE (if they feel like it), they can not act because a hutch is too small, as long as an animal has food and water there is noting they will do.

there is NO law regarding hutch size, only advisery guide lines


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> a pet rabbit is not a farmed animal....
> 
> all the RSCPA can do is ADVISE (if they feel like it), they can not act because a hutch is too small, as long as an animal has food and water there is noting they will do.
> 
> there is NO law regarding hutch size, only advisery guide lines


also looking at those recomendations, the rabbit probably has that space!! those sizes are tiny

Doe and litter to 5 weeks of age	0.56 m2 total area

thats 56 cm squared space.......

a rabbit SHOULD have 36sq ft of space


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hutch sizes appears to be recommendations not a legal requirement. If it was a legal requirement pet shops couldn't sell small hutches as rabbit hutches.

The RSPCA will go out and speak to the owner but I doubt there is anything they can do to ensure the rabbit gets a suitable size hutch.


----------

